# pallet clamp or hive clamp



## seapro220 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hello.

I've been told that there is a piece of equipment, shaped liked a "U" that screws down onto pallets so that you can stack either 2 (2x2) or 4 (4x4) hives on a pallet and it keeps them from moving. Apparently you put the 'back' of the bottom boards over top of this and it helps the hives from sliding around. I've searched the forums and can't seem to fine this. Is there such a item - and where might i purchase/find them, w/o making up something myself?

thanks,

mark


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

There are "U" clips and "W" clips. More in this thread ...
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?219802-Migratory-Pallets


A photo of "W" clips linked from that thread ...


----------



## seapro220 (Mar 14, 2013)

Shazamm !!!

Thanks Radar. just what i was looking for.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

seapro220 said:


> Thanks Radar.


It's RadEr! He gets all in an uproar when you misspell it!!:scratch:


----------



## seapro220 (Mar 14, 2013)

hee hee hee...


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Rader gets misspelled on a regular basis. I do think its amusing that others assume that my name is a misspelling.  For the record, its a geographical reference/place name, likely derived from an early area family name.



... I don't recall ever getting in an uproar, Larry


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

That's one of my project for this winter is to make some 4 way pallets. My husband talked me into useing regular pallets this year and they were somewhat crushed by the weight.
Of course, if you know me you know I'll make some oddball design. 

3/4 solid+ 1/4 screened for ventilation and drainage. Kind of like these single bottom boards.










The screen bottom board below extends a couple inches inside the box and a couple inches outside for a screened landing board.










I've used thes a couple years and am very satisfied with the results. 

This is a bottom board for a custom long langstroth frame compatable hive. You can see the amount of screen. Drainage and ventilation without being susceptible to tears or too drafty.


----------

